# NEED CHI PICS



## Roie (Jul 19, 2005)

I am making a website about chi's and i need pics of chihuahuas for my pages.. i was wondering since all the dogs here are sooo beautiful.. if anyone would let me use a pic of thier little darlings. I will also put on there thier name age and where they are from. I think it would just be a nice touch to the site.. it is still a work in progress.. i will post the link as it starts to come along. If you would like me to have a pic of your chi just post with this info:
a pic or 2 of your chi (each one or together doesn't matter)
thier names
ages
and where you are from.. 

thank you, 
if you have a question or concern feel free to PM me...


----------



## PB&J'sMom (Jul 19, 2005)

Here is my Jelly....she is 10 months old! We live in Weaverville N.C 
This wasone of her first baths...she looks a little unsure!


----------



## stefania (Apr 16, 2005)

Here are 2 pictures of my chico,feel free to use them..in the first picture he was 11 weeks old in the second 2months ..we are from colorado.Well hope to see your website when its finished ,good luck!  :wave:


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

Cooper has lots of pics on his website (click on his siggy to visit) but here are a couple more of him.

His name is Cooper, he's 2 1/2 years old and he lives in Austin, TX!


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

The first is Buster and the second is Mr. Peepers. They are both around 1 year and 1/2 old now.


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Feel free to wallpaper your house with pictures of Lily or use them on your webiste, whichever you prefer. 

I guess I was supposed to provide some info too. :lol: Lily is 5 years old and she lives in Lowell MA with her devoted mom. She and I rescued each other almost 3 years ago.


----------



## Roie (Jul 19, 2005)

thanks they are all great.. for some reason my computer wont let me on free webs so i have to wait till tommarow.. but i will use anyone who wants thier dog on the site, and if i keep getting pics like i am now i will dedicate a photogallery to my friends from chi people.com!! this website will be great.. containing insite from real people about the breed not jdut the AKC standard.


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

Nemo was 14/15 weeks in these pics sorry just felt like showing pics of my little baby thats no longer with us. Surrey, England here 









His famous Bambi pose 

















Stitch is 5 weeks


















Sarah


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

these are my baby's :wink: feel free to use the pics

kisses nat


----------



## ngtah00 (Jun 20, 2005)

*Sammy's pictures*

Sammy (short for Samaurai) is almost 6 months old. She lives in Chapel Hill, NC. This will be her second year studying medicine. She loves to chew and sleep on her mom's lap.


----------



## NoahFL (May 14, 2004)

Here are a couple of Zeus. He is 18 months old and we're from Hampton Roads, Virginia.


----------



## purpleboy2 (Apr 2, 2005)

hey thats so cool heres my chi feel free to use my chi to and when your done please pm me the web site so i can check it out. my chi is 7 weeks, lives in texas.


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

Here's my little Thumbelina  She was born 07-17-04 (she's 1 year) and she lives in Deer Creek Illinois


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

Here tyson , he is 13 weeks old and we live in dorset in England


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

here is jacob and ruby and tyke
the first pic is of ruby she is 11 weeks old this wednesday
the second is of tyke he is 5 years old
and the third pic is of jacob he is 10 months old
hope you like the pics cant wait to see your site


----------



## 8batch (Mar 11, 2005)

Here are a couple of my babies. They are almost 5 months old and live in Mobile, Alabama.


----------



## 8batch (Mar 11, 2005)

here's all three


----------



## Roie (Jul 19, 2005)

thanks guys these are great!! I will keep taking the pics till thursday, then i am gonna work more on the site, right now my computer is being funny.. i will try later, thanks
Roie and Scoot


----------



## SwEet_WiSHes (Mar 22, 2005)

This is Felony she's 6 months old and we live in Detroit, Mi


----------



## P-Nut (Dec 1, 2004)

P-Nut, 2 yrs and 3 mths, lives in Ohio


----------



## LaVida (Jul 11, 2005)

Here are some pictures of my Vida. She is 3 years old and we live in Vermont, US.


















There are more pictures of her here:
http://photos.yahoo.com/ph//my_photos


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

Here are my two girls Minx, born 30 September 2003 and Brooke. born 12 December 2003. We are in Wellington, New Zealand.

Minx









Brooke









Minx & Brooke


----------

